

A new way to search - benjzc
http://signup.zillabyte.com/

======
onion2k
At least tell what people does it actually does if you're going to ask for an
email address.

~~~
eperoumal
soooo not signing up !

------
ishansharma
Check homepage, it is at least descriptive:
[http://zillabyte.com/](http://zillabyte.com/)

Whose idea was it to submit signup page with no info?

Edit: While homepage at least tells something, links and buttons don't work!

~~~
jamra
Thank you for posting this. I think they may have launched a bit too early.

On a side note: Did you notice that as you scroll down, the dinosaur starts to
lose more and more articles of clothing?

------
jamra
You do realize that you are doing exactly what you are accusing people of. YOU
are the black box.

------
agildehaus
Well, I watched, and nothing happened.

------
techaddict009
So you mean to say you are blackbox?

